# Another thread on dryers...lookie here what I found!



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out this link B-16 - XPOWER MANUFACTURE, INC. for the specs on that dryer.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That Dog Shammy one, I looked into when I first got Misha. What I found was that most of his "testimonials" are paid. From groomer blogs, I don't remember exactly what was said, but more or less I decided to stay away.

I have looked and of course I worked at a groom shop for quite awhile. I prefer force air to stand, but I am not showing. 

I think I'm going to get the Chris Christensen one.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Check out this link B-16 - XPOWER MANUFACTURE, INC. for the specs on that dryer.


I have this dryer for my shop and we love it!! It's so nice and is supposed to be low maintenance, though I've only had it about 8 months now. Haven't had any issues with it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> I have this dryer for my shop and we love it!! It's so nice and is supposed to be low maintenance, though I've only had it about 8 months now. Haven't had any issues with it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How loud is it? For some reason I have a thing about loud motors like dryers, leaf blowers, shears, stuff like that. I know the C.C. dryers are supposed to be quiet but they're a bit spendy

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That Xpower is the one I used at the show. A friend who was at the show with me let me use hers and taught me some tips on drying the show coat, such as covering the parts I'm not working on at the moment with a damp towel and doing the shorter areas first. I loved how it worked. It's just very costly, but I might just spring for it. I like how you can roll it around wherever you want as you're drying as well as move that nozzle around...very maneuverable. So that might just be the one for me. I do need my hands free and need it not to dry too fast because you can't get enough brush strokes in to straighten it if it dries too rapidly, so the very low heat that came out was enough to keep them from shivering but not too warm at all. 

That CC cool dry could work with the hold a hose thingy. I wonder about the Cool pup...it's that tinier one....6 lbs. How cool would that be? I wonder if it's enough for the toy Poodles. I wish one could try them out and return them if not well liked....like to a real store up the road instead of the Internet hassle. Uggg. 

Some of that writing on that site did look a little biased. lol. But I liked how they pointed out some things to look for, which seemed logical once read.

Well, I sure do appreciate the discussion because this is a big purchase and one can not be too careful.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> How loud is it? For some reason I have a thing about loud motors like dryers, leaf blowers, shears, stuff like that. I know the C.C. dryers are supposed to be quiet but they're a bit spendy
> 
> Rick


It didn't seem too loud to me. The dogs weren't worried about it. I don't have much to compare it to though, since it's the only one I've used.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think it's very loud. I can usually talk on the phone with it running, which I can't do when the force dryer is running. I love how many speeds it has and the two different heat settings. Plus it's pretty light compared to other stand dryers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was nervous about spending the money for the stand dryer, but I got to see one at a groomers expo and feel how strong it was and how quiet it was. That was what sold me. That and I got a good deal because it was the last day and he was trying to get rid of product lol! I haven't used a cc dryer so I can't compare to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That CC cool dry could work with the hold a hose thingy. I wonder about the Cool pup...it's that tinier one....6 lbs. How cool would that be? I wonder if it's enough for the toy Poodles. I wish one could try them out and return them if not well liked....like to a real store up the road instead of the Internet hassle. Uggg.


This was dictated by Chagall....
"I prefer the Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer above all others. It's pretty quiet and the air flow can be dialed up or down depending on which area of my magnificent *silver* body it's being used on. It doesn't get hot, I don't like hot dryers, but once it's been running a while the air either gets or seems a littler warmer. I dunno which it is. Allow me to say I am a _very_ good sport about being washed/dried and groomed. If I were buying a poodle pal a dryer, the CC Kool Dry would be it. I hear from my *personal grooming valet/stylist* it's pretty much maintenance-free, portable enough and not too cumbersome. She takes it when she takes me away for stay-over visits with family and friends. She uses an Andis ceramic pet dryer sometimes to be sure my ears and TK are 'bone' dry. Waste of a bone if you ask me!" :dog:

I am a diehard CC girl. I have a pro groomer friend who's used and really liked mine. But there are so many different preferences for dyers! I just _hate_ loud ones, really_ hate _them. I am not keeping a show coat, but I have no problem getting Chagall's coat blown straight enough to scissor. (His TK and jacket are only @2.75" - 3" long). I like using the dryer outdoors to blow the pollen off him in the spring and summer, as well as those (cursed) poodle snowballs in the winter. That's my 2 cents. Other than it might be worth getting on the groomer barter FB page and some others, you can sometimes get a good deal on a gently used dryer, and scissors and clippers and blades and dremels and...and...and...all manner of stuff! And I think *CTgirl* may have the CC Kool Dry Pup for her *silver* toy Swizzle, not sure. But I do think it would suffice. All that said, I may pick a stand dryer at Groom Expo this year. After all, I have a whole half of the basement now dedicated to poodle grooming so I might as well fill it, eh? Good luck with your (fun?) purchase decision!!:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I like the sound of uncumbersome. That would be nice. As long as I can do hands free, as long as it's very maneuverable and as long as it blows out his coat well enough for show...that it has not one wrinkle in it. LOL. Do you have to move the dog around to get at his different parts? See that's what I wonder about with that kind which is not on wheels. That hose holder thing is good, but are you able to pull the hose to the other end of the grooming table and around etc or is it pretty stationary? I see that you can change the angle but where it's attached, is that where it stays? Does that make any sense at all? LOL. I liked being able to move that shute thing on the stand dryer I used and even roll the whole dang thing around to the other end of the table or whatever. Am I over thinking this? lol.

Is the filter easy to clean and get at? 

Loved your post Chagall. Thanks for a dog's take on it....very important.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I move Chagall around on the table, and at times move the hose holder itself. I also make use of my chinny chin chin at times to hold the hose while I brush him. (What a video THAT would make!) From what you've said, it sounds to me like you may be happiest with a stand dryer on wheels. I wish you could visit a few grooming shops or a had a Groom Expo near enough to attend so you could "test drive" some more dryer models. It's a big ($$$) decision and hard, just like scissors (nearly impossible!) to decide without trying hands-on! What may be loud to me may not be to you, and you may (sensibly) not wish to become a contortionist in order to dry your poodles. You'll find something that suits you and get lots of use from it. It's the deliberating that's tough. (Oh, you should see me in the paper goods aisle of the market...Bounty, Brawny, store band? The decision-making undoes me every time.)  And yes, the filter on the CC is on the outside and easy to change. Kool Dry Pet Dryer & Kool Pup Dryer Maintenace & Repair Center


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I've heard or read the Kool Dry Pup isn't enough dryer for a Spoo. Is that true? I'm not interested in blowing the coat straight. I just want to dry my new Spoo so I can then clip.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If I had a standard I would probably get the kool dry, and with a toy the kool dry pup. Since you can dial down the power, I would much rather have too much than too little.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> If I had a standard I would probably get the kool dry, and with a toy the kool dry pup. Since you can dial down the power, I would much rather have too much than too little.


That's what I figured.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It could be Chagall, that since I used that stand dryer (the Xpower) and liked how it worked, that I'm comparing it only to my own hair dryer. lol. I think the idea of a grooming expo is fantastic. Maybe I'll just hunt one down. This is no easy decision for sure. I'm like you in the supermarket...every item practically takes me a long time to deliberate. I even talk it all over with myself sometimes. lol. 

Mischief, do you really think that kool pup would be enough for a toy? I'm tempted in a way because it's so light weight and could travel with me more easily than a big dryer. On the other hand...lol. Rick, I wouldn't risk it with a spoo...probably the regular size would be a safer bet. 

That friend in my Poodle Club who let me use her big X power said to be careful that the setting is set rather low. On high speed it will blow my dog right off the table. LOL. :afraid: 

I sure do appreciate all the time you guys spend on me and my noviceness. (that's not a word, right? It is now) lol. So very grateful for you ALL!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled....for MY toy I think it is enough because I keep her shorter, but for a show coat I am not so sure. I think though if you got the bigger one and had it on full power it might just blow a toy poodle clean off the table! I sure wish there was a place you could try them out.

Chagallsmom, I have done the chinny chin chin thing! lol but I use MY hairdryer on Misha! lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> If I had a standard I would probably get the kool dry, and with a toy the kool dry pup. Since you can dial down the power, I would much rather have too much than too little.


Might also be good to consider the Chris Christensen Kool Dry *Raptor *dryer for a spoo. Which isn't to say the Kool Dry couldn't do it. (Same thinking in that I have the Kool Dry, the Pup probably would have been okay for my mpoo, but I wanted "too much" rather than "too little.") 
Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years 
Introducing the Kool Dry Raptor, the all new high performance dryer by Chris Christensen Systems. The Kool Dry Raptor combines the sturdy construction of the KoolDry Dryer with a dual-motor design to give you twice the power of the original KoolDry. Still quieter than most force dryers, weighing in at only 19 lbs., and featuring variable speed control, the Kool Dry Raptor is a superb choice for professional groomers and for breeds that require maximum power and speed to get the job done.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I looked at that dryer at last years All American and then told my groomer friend who was with me about it. She immediately told me not to buy it, because she helped a couple set up a new grooming salon and that is what they purchased and it didn't last a month and there were other problems. Knew it was too good to be true so forgot about it. Will check out vendors this year as I am still thinking of getting a stand dryer. My HV gets the coats dry and straight, but the thought of having two hands to work on the dog sounds nice now that I have my own Spoo. But will see, because they aren't cheap and do take up floor space.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

The Kool Dry Pup would not work for a Spoo. I have one, use it to blow dogs off in the tub, for those that really don't like dryers around their faces since it is quieter and can be dialed down in power. But I have never used it to dry a whole dog and with no heat at all, it will not get the coat straight. It is presently there as my "back-up" dryer. My main dryer is a Hanvey Bullet which mounts on the wall and I love it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

loves said:


> *I looked at that dryer at last years All American and then told my groomer friend who was with me about it. She immediately told me not to buy it, because she helped a couple set up a new grooming salon and that is what they purchased and it didn't last a month and there were other problems. * Knew it was too good to be true so forgot about it. Will check out vendors this year as I am still thinking of getting a stand dryer. My HV gets the coats dry and straight, but the thought of having two hands to work on the dog sounds nice now that I have my own Spoo. But will see, because they aren't cheap and do take up floor space.


Which one? The Kool Dry? Maybe it was a lemon. I've heard all kinds of good things about it. Hmmm....Or were you talking about the XPower B-16? That's the one I did try out for 4 days in a row at the first show I went to.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I coveted the Kool Dry Pup a couple years ago the whole time I was at the groom show and bought just before we left. Got it home and it sure didn't sound like the demo one I'd been looking at all weekend. Sent it back, they did whatever, and now it is fine. From now on, everything will be purchased early enough to test it. That would save so much time and trouble with the vendor still there. I have the Pup and do like it for what I use it for, but definately not enough for a Spoo, probably fine for a toy, but it has no heat.

It was the Xpower B-16 that my friend warned me about. That groom shop purchased a couple and had nothing but trouble with them. Of course, it was still fairly new and all....

The Bear HV dryers have been improved and seem really nice. Talked to their reps last August quite a bit too. But those aren't stand dryers, but would make a nice HV for the price.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't had any problems out of my xpower b16. I've had it since June. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow. That's terrible Loves. I don't know how long my friend has had her B 16 but she seems to like it a lot and I did too. I wonder why both of your friends had trouble. How awful. It would really suck to get one and have it konk out on you not too far down the road. Most of those warranties aren't that great.

Do those ones that have no heat at all make your dogs shiver, those of you who have the Kool Dry? I am liking more and more, the smallness of it. But my dogs, I think would freeze. They're wusses when it comes to chilliness. They just shiver until I get the warm dryer on them. Maurice comes in from outside, even when it's not that cold and runs to stand in front of the wall heater and luxuriates in the warmth. What a baby. lol.





And am also wondering how long is that hold a hose thingy? *(Chagall?) *I don't see it written anywhere, If it's long enough, it just might be able to be pulled around to reach everywhere on my toy poodle so I wouldn't have to move him to meet the end of the hose, if you know what I mean. I'd like him to stand there and I move the dryer to the areas I need to dry because I break this procedure down into small areas, maybe like 3" square at a time in some cases, like where the shorter hair is and keep the rest of him covered with a towel until I'm ready to do that part. lol. Also, how long have you had it? You know...I wonder if, over time, the thing will lose it's holding power. I know I've had lamps with that kind of gizmo and after some time, they don't hold where you put them. 

I just bathed him yesterday and Maurice today and I tell you, using my own hair dryer is AWFUL. It's so hot so I have to stand wa-a-a-a-a-ay back. My arm is hardly long enough and have to keep that baby moving. If I put it on the lower setting, it's so low that it takes forever. And of course, it's extremely difficult to brush at the same time. So, this is pushing me to get moving on this decision. Oy! I need help! Why oh why can't they make it so you can try them out. Grrrrr!

Oh gosh! I am sorry to be such a pest and keep bugging you guys.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the Kool Dry (or did it's still at our other home grrrr) and though it does not have a heating element the air does warm after a while of having the dryer running. The grooming arm is very long (sorry that's also not here... so I cannot measure) and flexible. Bella is a 10" small boned toy and I could easily get to every part by moving the arm. 

However I really wouldn't consider this a replacement for a stand dryer though many shops and owners on this forum use only the HV. A stand dryer seems to fit more with the drying you are describing.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the Bear HV with no heat but it does warm up comfortably as you use it. The hose is long enough that I can dry Max without having to move him around.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Xpower B-16 dryer that I really like. I've had mine for over a year now it's quiet, yet powerful enough. This dryer sure beats my old Speedy that weighed a ton!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Do those ones that have no heat at all* make your dogs shiver*, those of you who have *the Kool Dry*? I am liking more and more, the smallness of it. But my dogs, I think would freeze. They're wusses when it comes to chilliness. They just shiver until I get the warm dryer on them. Maurice comes in from outside, even when it's not that cold and runs to stand in front of the wall heater and luxuriates in the warmth. What a baby. lol.


I'll say again you sound like a stand dryer kinda gal to me.  Chagall has no problem with shivering, but given your toys do I would really take that into account. :dog::dog:



Poodlebeguiled said:


> And am also wondering how long is that hold a hose thingy? *(Chagall?) *I don't see it written anywhere, If it's long enough, it just might be able to be pulled around to reach everywhere on my toy poodle so I wouldn't have to move him to meet the end of the hose, if you know what I mean. I'd like him to stand there and I move the dryer to the areas I need to dry because I break this procedure down into small areas, maybe like 3" square at a time in some cases, like where the shorter hair is and keep the rest of him covered with a towel until I'm ready to do that part. lol. Also, *how long have you had it? You know...I wonder if, over time, the thing will lose it's holding power.* I know I've had lamps with that kind of gizmo and after some time, they don't hold where you put them.


As for the length of the hose holder, I think it's the flexibility of it that matters more. It's about @2' long and easy to reposition up, down, forward and back. I clamp it onto the end of the grooming table and really can manage to dry most areas on Chagall that way. As for its durability, can't say, but I'm one who figures everything breaks eventually. So far it's holding up (oops, pun!) fine. I am too lazy to go hunt for my receipt, but I've had the dryer and hose holder for about three years, I think. Good luck your deliberations!:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much everyone for your input. This is a rather large purchase and I just want to make sure I'm choosing the one that will work best for me. And there are certainly attributes to both types. 

Chagall, if that thing is 2' long, that's plenty to get all around the dog/table, from the front to the back, from one side to the other I would think. It does seem like it is very maneuverable really...possibly more so than the stand dryer. It seems like you can pin point where the end of that hose will aim. 

On the other hand...lol. See, this is what I do and I won't keep doing it to you. I must make a decision. Any dog hair dryer has got to be better than what I've been using. 

I also borrowed my breeder's stand dryer for this last show. I didn't notice the brand but it's old as the hills it looks like. It looks like a X power but black and metal. It worked fine and it really isn't a big deal to load the thing into the back of my Rav4. It's not that heavy...just kind of large. lol. I took it with me to the motel I stayed in the first night and kept it at home on those other days where I drove back and forth to the show. It worked just like the Xpower. 

Well, gosh, you guys have been a terrific help. I think this thread will help someone else who is shopping for a dryer. I so appreciate all your input. I will let you know when I finally make up my addled mine and take the plunge. :alberteinstein:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Just wanted to say one more time "thank you to all of you who helped me with my decision." Sooooo appreciated. So, I decided the stand dryer would be the one. And just to make double sure, I talked with the gal who lent me hers during the show to make sure she was still happy with hers. And she told me yes and that she has an older model that works fine. It's just heavier and doesn't fold up as nicely. And I could use it and then later when someone else needs to borrow it, she could lend it to that person. So, this may be the way to go....just defer having to buy one. On the other hand, I kind of hate borrowing things from people because what if it breaks or something? I don't know that she'd even care but still...I hate being responsible for someone else's things. But maybe for just a short while I could use it.

She wanted some help with training so instead of charging her, I think I'll help her out in exchange for using her hair dryer. 

Anyhow, not that this is so interesting to you, but I thought I should follow up on this thread since you all spent so much time helping me out. Thanks again!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the k9 II, k9III and a speedy stand dryer. The k9's are a little loud but nothing beats them drying a standard. I basically only use the stand dryer for heads and some last minute fluffing. I can dry the toys completely with the stand dryer, low heat very quickly. My cocker bud bought the xpower and loves it! She dries four moderately coated Cockers in very little time and has had it two years with no problems.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do have the cool dry pup. It is very quiet and more than adequate for my toy. I have seen people use it at dog shows for spoos but they may only be spot drying. It is light and portable. I have the hose attachment but I don't have a table yet so I have not tried that yet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, that is tempting CT...it sounds so easy to cart around too.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have read this whole thread. So bear with me as this is windy...
I was so ecstatic that I thought I finally could make a decision and get a better HV dryer, with Bequiled's first post about the Dog Shammy. I have researched for months and get very overwhelmed. I went to all the links from Beguiled and read read read. I was going to call and place my order....then I read on, about their testimonials being paid. That is ridiculously not appreciated and sneaky. soooooooo. Bear with me. I have 2 spoos. Neither like how loud my forced air Metro Air Force Commander. I am just about deaf when I am done with just one spoo and they aren't even all the way dry. I shave torso but scissor TK, legs and tail poms. A lot of scissoring. Joon's cream coat is soft and just poofs away from me as I try to scissor, so I feel I need to get her coat dryer and straighter to make my job easier and her spend less time on the table. The other spoo is a red puppy, so I am going slowly with her so she will love to be groomed. I don't even want to use the Metro on her yet. So I am using a people hair dryer, and not really drying her much. She still has her baby coat, not trimmed any of it off yet. 
sooooooooooo
HHHHEEEELLLLPPPPPPP!!!! WHAT DRYER WOULD BE BEST FOR ME?
1) I groom our 2 spoos about every 6 weeks, bathing maybe every 2-3 weeks. depends on the conditions on our horse farm...mud...rolling in goose or deer poop...
I will most likely be also grooming my son's spoo when they get one, soon.
2) I bathe them in a bathtub in our guest bathroom. And use the metro while they are in the tub. It sits on the floor (dry) outside the tub. I don't think that is an electrical shock hazard but speak up if anyone thinks it is. Hubby thinks I am fine to do it that way. 
3) I have a make shift grooming table in our semi-heated/AC garage. So it can be too cold out there (Nov-Mar) to want to dry them out there. My hubby very nicely will start up the kerosene heater (has a flame), to warm it up out there. But with poodle hair flying, it worries me. I would want to shut if off when I get them out there... No arm on the table, either.
4) I would love to have hands free at least part of the time. But don't really have a way to wall mount, even in the garage. A stand dryer may work, though, that would roll around the rectangle table that is 30" x 60". Not sure how I would aim it at these big dogs' bodies...But I don't want to have to take a soggy drippy spoo across my whole house from the guest bathroom on one side of the house to the garage on the other side.....ugh.
5) I really don't think I can stand drying my poor spoos and all our ears hurting one more time...It is also starting to overheat...and is at least 5 years old.
6) hubby has OK'd the purchase of a better dryer, the 300$ range didn't alarm him. (I save us tons of money doing the grooming myself, and he thinks I do a great job, prolly because it is free??? 

SO. Does anyone have suggestions what would work for me?

For my next dilemma, to bother you all with,, cuz I have trouble with decisions too, will be clippers. My oster A5 Golden is at least 10-15 years old, casing is cracked. and not doing so well. I don't really like my andis. and I need a 2nd one for clipping feet. Small, narrow blade and clipper body. But they are usually a 40 blade, which is surgical, and I don't want. I found one that is a 30. I cant find one that allows you to put a different cutting blade, say a 15. Weird I think. I worry that those small trimming clippers are just not powerful enough to not snag and pull hairs. Which can make a spoo unhappy about having her toesies trimmed...


----------



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

poodlecrazy, I would expose your pup to the HV dryer now and just use it for short periods of time so she can learn that it isn't a bad thing. IMO puppyhood is the best time to introduce scary things like the HV dryer. If you wait it is so much harder on them when the first time they are experiencing it they are out of their impressionable period.

I like my Double K dryer, that is in your price point and variable speed.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

SilverSpoo said:


> poodlecrazy, I would expose your pup to the HV dryer now and just use it for short periods of time so she can learn that it isn't a bad thing. IMO puppyhood is the best time to introduce scary things like the HV dryer. If you wait it is so much harder on them when the first time they are experiencing it they are out of their impressionable period.
> 
> I like my Double K dryer, that is in your price point and variable speed.


Jillian is with Joon and me when I am drying Joon. Also, when I am drying my own hair with my people dryer. I have been blowing the air on her body, face since day one (8wks old). Starting slowly, from a distance, and slowly getting it closer to her. She now comes right up to me cuz she loves the warm air on her face. When I dry Joon, she is a goofy pest, wanting to get in the flow of air to play in it. I have not put the HV full on, on her yet, but I feel she is ready to accept it without any ado. 
Do you think I have been doing this correctly? and that she is comfortable now and ok to put the full flow of air on her body and actually dry her with it?
PS. I have dried her with my people dryer the last 2 baths. She was fine with it.
What do you think?
And is the Double K quiet?
My ears are still numb from drying Joon this morning with my Metro Air Force Commander.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

SilverSpoo said:


> poodlecrazy, I would expose your pup to the HV dryer now and just use it for short periods of time so she can learn that it isn't a bad thing. IMO puppyhood is the best time to introduce scary things like the HV dryer. If you wait it is so much harder on them when the first time they are experiencing it they are out of their impressionable period.
> 
> *I like my Double K dryer, that is in your price point and variable speed.*


How loud is it? I mean, is it like really really really loud? Or just kinda loud.

Rick


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Double K is an excellant dryer, was my first HV and that was the low priced model. Used it for 10 years. Loved it. It isn't "quiet" but it isn't really really really loud. Very livable.


----------



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep, I don't think that there is such a thing as a quiet HV dryer. There is a reason why groomers generally wear ear plugs. I don't find the Double K excessively loud at all. It is definitely nicer than the similarly priced metro dryers, and for half the price of the K9 dryers it does a really good job! 

And with a variable speed model you can turn it down really low as well, to greatly lessen the noise and force.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Along with wearing ear plugs for you, you could get a happy hoodie for your poodle to protect their ears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

